# Inspiring little film for people who want to reach out



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

That is a really cute movie Crystalline and it should give us all hope as sometimes it just happens as simply as that.


----------



## fences (Jun 15, 2009)

I liked that movie alot. Inspiring and Cute are both accurate. Its a interesting story and is well made.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool. Good timing too as Im about to head off to my own little cubicle job. But theres no building across the road from where I work


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh my god.

I simply loved it.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I had an emotional breakdown from this... I'm glad it ended happily.


----------



## Shining Phoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

I love these type of feel good short movies.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you for lifting my spirits and restoring my faith in life.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Very sweet.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

I love this, made me a little teary eyed


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

TaniaN said:


> I love this, made me a little teary eyed


haha, me too. It was great. Thanks for sharing Crystalline.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Thought it was going to have a sad ending there for a while. When that guy came in and took her away? Brutal. Phew. They make a nice couple. I like that they kept using signs instead of talking.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

My first thought was that this guy seems like a nice catch. What a shame that the other girls missed out, hehe.

Overall I thought it was a cute video but parts of it were uncomfortable for me to watch. I have a hard time watching fluffy story lines, they almost make me cringe inside. I guess it's something I need to work on? idk


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

A little cheesy but pretty bloody good. I liked it.

I can relate to the part with him listening to his answering machine. Kind of depressing.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Very good! I just wish it wasn't so unrealistic...


----------



## sadeyes (Aug 22, 2010)

Great acting..no words, but the emotions came through perfectly.

The guy was lonely and depressed, although he was surrounded by lots of people. That is what social anxiety feels like. Also, he waited for the other person to start the Sign conversation. His anxiety and depression kept him from enjoying his life until he received positive feedback from the girl. 

I'd like to see part 2, where she brings him into her world of people and social encounters, and he feels small and insecure. She pulls him into a social world, and he only wants to be with her (alone). 

He must change his thinking, to overcome his social anxiety, before he can truely love.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for sharing


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

i liked that. Brought a smile to my face. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## thisonedude678 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Crystalline.
I was really rooting for him there...it doesn't matter if it was realistic or not...it is relatable the loneliness and wanting to connect & the ups & downs of that...hoping some one sees you and talks with you and cares to make a connection.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought it was cheesy and gay.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I agree with it being cheesy and gay.

Cheesy: Heartwarming, not cynical, lovely.

Gay: Charming, redemptive, relevant.

So yes, very cheesy and oh so gay.

Thanks for posting Chrystaline, and special thanks to InTheWorldOfNim for revivng it :yes


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

That was a really cute movie.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> I thought it was cheesy and gay.


Sorry if watching it got your imaginary man-card revoked. I'll try harder next time.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

That was so lovely! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

> I agree with it being cheesy and gay.
> 
> Cheesy: Heartwarming, not cynical, lovely.
> 
> ...


__________________

Right on, Atticus!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmm...so the twist was she wasn't real?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

lyssado707 said:


> Thank you for lifting my spirits and restoring my faith in life.


Sometimes you can regain faith in life simply by spreading kindness.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> I thought it was cheesy and gay.


Of course. Nothing more gay than romance between a man and a woman.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I wish I could always feel like I feel after watching this movie. Maybe i will make one like this some day...


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> I thought it was cheesy and gay.


So is Ronald McDonald when he goes down on the Hamburglar.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought it was cool


----------

